# ICS OTA Installed...... Now how to root it?



## cjxjman (Mar 29, 2012)

I installed the OTA update today. Love it. SOOOO much smoother.

NOW.... How do I root it? Seems that everything i read is for an unlooked boot loader, new HBOOT and a rom. Anyone got an easier way to root it? I need to get rid of all the bloat ware from ATT. It sucks that they put so much on this phone.

Off topic a bit.... Anyone know how to change the Device "name" or "id" so that it my wife and I can use the cloud services I have? On my inspire it worked fine becuase my phone had a diff "name" that it showed when logging into the service. These phones dont let me change it and it causes it to crash.... Any ideas?

thanks all


----------



## pirateghost (Jun 7, 2011)

if you want permanent root you need to unlock the bootloader. it isnt hard. htcdev.com has all the info you need to do it, and after thats done, its just a matter of flashing custom recovery and using a cwm file that i have on my goo-inside.me directory that will install root for you
http://goo-inside.me/devs/pirateghost/vivid/VIVID_CWM_ROOT_VER2.zip


----------



## cjxjman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## cjxjman (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok. Unlocked.... That was a hassle. Seems that fastboot wont find the device unless you run it as ROOT on linux and keep it in the ADK platform-tools directory. Not sure what thats all about but oh well, I got it.

Now..... Flashing the new file. My inspire I just copied it to the SD card and went into the bootloader menu and flashed it. How do I flash from the command line now? is it fastboot? or something else?


----------



## cjxjman (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok Got it rooted. That was another hassle. Still not sure if i like this phone as much as my inspire. With it I could install/uninstall fix almost everything i wanted to. Now Im lost this phone hates me lol


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

cjxjman said:


> I installed the OTA update today. Love it. SOOOO much smoother.
> 
> NOW.... How do I root it? Seems that everything i read is for an unlooked boot loader, new HBOOT and a rom. Anyone got an easier way to root it? I need to get rid of all the bloat ware from ATT. It sucks that they put so much on this phone.
> 
> ...


Its under "Settings *> *About Phone* > *Phone Identity* > *Phone Name", you can then change the name of the phone....


----------

